# One of OUR members needs OUR help ...



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

One of your good members Cindy known here on GP as DarkMoon, proud owner of Nubs needs our support. I'm calling out to our wonderful GP family!

Cindy aquired Nubs after having to put her boy Carter down for a multiple of problems. At that time Nubs had been surrendered 3 1/2 months earlier to the shelter as his previous owner had been sent over seas to Iraq. Cindy was then introduced to Nubs by the staff, where he then showered her with kisses and stole her treat bag ...she knew he was ment to be hers!

Cindy has given Nubs a great home, lots of love and worked on accomplishing quite a few things with this beautiful boy. He earned his CGC in 2009, he took 2nd place in his first WP, earned his UWP in April 2010, and earned his UWPCH in Oct 2010, the day before he tore his CCL.

Now he needs our help he tore his CCL and is getting worse Cindy has done everything she can to raise most of the money. 
WE at GP are asking for your help in raising the rest of the funds needed to get Nubs his much needed surgery. Cindy is an awesome, responsible owner who has accomplished so much with Nubs, they deserve our help.

Please donate to the chip in that was set up for Nubs ... anything you can spare puts him one step closer to getting his surgery .....
All donated is truly appreciated ....

ChipIn: Nubs CCL Surgery

Thank you all Happy Holidays ......


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh. My prayers go out to her. I have no money at the moment. But I'm willing to cross post this to other places if it's allowed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just donated. I hope we can raise enough money for her.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not have a pay pal accoutn or anything can I send a money order, it won't be much but I can afford a little, I heart Nubs and his name and his owner, I would love to help if I can. My thoughts are with Nubs and Cindy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You don't need a paypal account. I don't have one either but I can use my ank card to send money to her account. It is easy and painless....other than the fact I have less $$$ now for me. lol. It is only $$$ and there is another paycheck right around the corner.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't have a bank account either Sharon, so a Money order is all I can do or cash, those are my only options unless someone wants to donate for me and shoot me your addy in a PM and I will mail that money order out to you on Friday when I get paid. Is all i can do, but I wanna help


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Tell me how much you want to donate Tye. You have my addy already. I will donate for you.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Sharon, just PM'd you


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay I sent it and left a message that it was from you.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

YOU ROCK MY SOCKS CHICA, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I hope they take it, if not let me know and I will see about getting ahold of Cindy herself


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Everything went through just fine. I only left her a message as it looks like I donated twice and I wanted Cindy to know that you were doing the one donation.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks again girl, I hope it helps, and I will have your mail in by Sat.  Thanks again.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump !! Good Morning GP !!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you Sharon and Tye very much for your donations (( Big Hugs ))


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, what a gift I woke up to today.

$135 earned in less then 24hrs. I am in awe. The dog community is beyond amazing and I can't thank you all enough.

I also got some great news in my inbox this morning. Last week I applied for a grant to help pay for Nubs's surgery and today I got the reply. I was awarded $150 toward his surgery! The Pit Bull Community ROCKS! I tell you. If we somehow bring in enough where I do not need to use the grant, I'd love that even more. I'd rather see that !50 go to neutering/spay of dogs or a dire emergency (at least I know where my first donations of the year is going)

So Grand total of Nubs's Surgery? $700ish Total including what I have already have, and today's donations: $485. Well over 1/2 way.

Thank you to everyone who cross posted, send me emails, and to those who smacked me silly for trying to do it all on my own and forced me to ask for help. Thank you doesn't even start to tell you how thankful I am.

Cindy and Unhappy Reinbull Nubs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you make it so I can donate using my debit card through paypal I don't remember my paypal info but I can use my visa card to make a small donation


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Cindy, like I said I will try to send more soon, I am so happy you are over halfway there, Nubs is going to be a brand new man before to long. Hugs to you both.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a small goal, we should have no issue rallying that kind of money. I have a check on the way that we can spare some to help Nubs too. Hopefully it gets here fast.

Even $5 helps guys.....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sharon how did you do it with your debit? if you don't mind me asking there are people having trouble with paypal and I'm one of them smh!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought Bernie's WP Harness through Paypal debit charge I didn't have to use my paypal account and all I had to do was use my credit card info.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I use my paypal for lots of stuff this more important reason for using it and it decides to flake on me .....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Sharon how did you do it with your debit? if you don't mind me asking there are people having trouble with paypal and I'm one of them smh!!


:goodpost: Yeah I scrounged up some left overs on one of my cards just now and would like to send it, but I don't do Paypal lmao.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Come on guys lets get Nubs on his way to recovery for the New Year ! Nubsie 2011 is yours baby !


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

You guys rock. This is one of the reasons I love the APBT owning folk out there. You guys help band together for one of our own. 

Cindy - you got a small donation to start from me. Please expect more from me once a bit more money comes in. **hug**


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It asked after if I wanted to make a paypal account. At first all it asked for was my card # and addy info. Then my e-mail and I made a password. It was easy and took aout 2-3minutes. Then when I did Tye's donation I just typed in my password and all my info was already there so i entered her $$ amount.


Holly is right guys even 5$ helps. Think about it if it was your dog you would want someone to help you.

HUGS to NUBS. Love big guy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok that will not work for me.All my cards are linked to my paypal...That I can't access without a DNA test:hammer:


Hmmmm I will figure something out lol.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

it wasnt to hard for me I just used the links then since I didnt know my password had pay pall send it to my email selected the amount and done. this is the seconf time for me useing pay pall the first was with the last donation I made.
oh and it is linked with my debit card not cc and there was no problem


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ok that will not work for me.All my cards are linked to my paypal...That I can't access without a DNA test:hammer:
> 
> Hmmmm I will figure something out lol.


Lol ..... mine too, I'm hoping they fix the problem soon, smh now of all times for this thing to be acting up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lol ..... mine too, I'm hoping they fix the problem soon, smh now of all times for this thing to be acting up.


I haven't used mine or my husbands in several years. We boycott paypal because I was tired of being locked out and having to spend HOURS trying to gain access to my account. After the 3rd or 4th time we quite using it and refuse to use paypal ever again.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Well the other option is snail mail. If that would work better for anyone, let me know

FYI: I'm NOT a fan of Paypal because of fee's and other crud like what everyone is dealing with. They are just the most used service out there, and everyone seems to have an account.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

making this a sticky til we have reached our goal .......

http://nubs.chipin.com/nubs-ccl-surgery .... we are moving on UP woo hoo! $215 awesomeness!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Bumpity bump a bump


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Deuce how do you do this without a pay pal account? When I try to pay it takes me to paypal's website I don't use them is there another way to make a credit card payment?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Right now it would be to fill out the form for paypal I believe thats what Sharon did, you can always go into paypal later and delete that account once the donation has gone through, I guess snail mail too if you PM DarkMoon/Cindy.

Ps: You can call me Ronnie lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok Thanks Ronnie I will do it now!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks bunches !! Paypal is good mine is only messed up cuz of a brain fart on my part. So I just have to wait for them to fix it. Let me know when your done .....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

$225.00 this is SUPER ......... Keep it coming guys yall are so freaking fantastic Ima be force to get mushie about this ..... omg


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW... This is beyond what I ever thought when this started I'd see. 

$310... WOW... The Pit Bull Community is amazing... Thank you EVERYONE for crossposting and donating. Everyone is just wonderful. Thank you ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh emmmmm GEEE .... $410 dollars and rising this is so FANTABULOUS Ima CRY!!
way to gooooooo we're almost there !!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Bumping this UP we are almost at the finish line my family !!
LETS CLOSE this out in a record breaker ....... gosh yall got me mushie n warm inside I almost feel human ......
ChipIn: Nubs CCL Surgery


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Come on peeps, we can do this. Just like it was said, $5.00 helps.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is why I love the pit bull community. To each of you who has donated, you have done an awesome thing for Nubs and Cindy.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

$ 510.00 smackers LETS close this out ...... WOOT WOOT 40 bucks gets us to the finish LINE !! Every dollar counts FAM!! 
http://nubs.chipin.com/nubs-ccl-surgery

WE LOVE U NUBSIE!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie Pm Cindy and you can send money via snail mail to her as well. That is what I am going to do. Even if it gets there after this is raised it will help with his therapy for afterward.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like Nubs gets an early Christmas present and people are awesome for generously giving


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

$550.00 BAM!! Thank you all so very much for all your donations, well wishes and efforts in getting this out there to raise these funds for Nubs & Cindy. I am so freaking proud of you guys I'm in freaking tears ( messing up my image lol ).

The money is there, Cindy will set the date ... and keep everyone posted.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

All I can say tonight is THANK YOU! I posted the Chip-in 37hrs ago and already we've reached our goal.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! Everyone of you who helped out and posted, and just gave me a pat on the back, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.

I'll be making Nubs appointment tomorrow morning and I'll make sure to post a lot of photos for everything along the way.

Nubs sends every one of you a ton of kisses and next time he's able to get back out there and do what he loves to do, it will be because of every one of you.  

THE PIT BULL COMMUNITY ROCKS!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This is totally awesome!! I'm so proud of everyone for chipping in and helping Nubs and Cindy out here. Great job GP!!

Kudos to Ronnie for putting this up and asking for everyone's help for Nubs and Cindy!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Makes for an awesome christmas present!! Outstanding!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww you guys have me in tears. I am so proud of all of you I know how hard these times are but you pulled this off in a record breaker time too. Big HUGS to all of you. Cindy and Nubs you are guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Just an Update:

Nubs's Surgery has been set up for Dec. 16th in the afternoon  He has to stay overnight  and I'll be able to pick him up on the 17th.

Thank you EVERYONE!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO, this is really wonderful news Cindy, I expect daily updates on how he is doing, please and thank you  I am so happy, this is such a wonderful thing,


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That is excellent news! I'm glad you got his appointment scheduled. Sucks they have to keep him overnight, but that's great they have a time slot for him!! I'm with Tye on this one.. we expect daily updates, lol!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is great Cindy, you have my number so call me if u need me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's awesome!! I saw the post earlier on Facebook, glad to hear nubs will get back to full health.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

UPDATE!

Nubs went in today for his surgery and when I called at 5pm he was out and doing well. I'll be picking him up at 10am tomorrow and we will see how he does.

I Guess he made a new pal though while at the vet. The Vet Tech I spoke to told me I couldn't have "Nubsie Wubzie" back LOL! I told her she could keep him through rehab but then sadly I would need him returned. She didn't seem to care for that arrangement *shrugs*


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear he's ok! What a wonderful Christmas gift :3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Cindy I am happy to hear he has made some wonderful new friends and that he is on his way to a full road to recovery, please give him tons of love from me. Keep us posted girl, thanks


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww..my prayers go out to them..i really wish i could help with money..but with 4 kids and christmas ..its really tight even for us! so i'll will defently do the next best thing...prayers going up!!! 
Best wishs for a speedy and healthy recovery!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Another Update:
NUBS IS HOME and already whining about having to be in his crate. He had a complete tear of his CCL so it was perfect timing because it had just recently tore his CCL the rest of the way but he was in before any real damage could be done. He's on a TON of meds and seems to be his happy-go-lucky self already. All the Vet Techs loved him and were so happy to meet such a happy-go-lucky dog.


























So now is the hard part. To keep him calm (They had no problems giving me ACE to keep him calmer), keep him entertained, and to keep him happy.

Thanks everyone for everything!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww he does look happy to be home, thank you SOOOOO much for the pics. Hugs to Nubs, I am glad he is home and doing well. Glad they gave you something to help keep him calm. On the way to recovery Nubs, Hooray


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Man, you guys rock. I haven't been on here for over a week now as this is my busy time of year and I didn't see this or I would have contributed too. Awesome work, everyone and I hope Nubs is feeling better.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad everything went well! How long before he can get his soutchers out?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Glad everything went well! How long before he can get his soutchers out?


He gets them out on Dec 28th.

He's doing well today, the bruising is starting to become apparent on his knee now. It's starting to get some nasty black and blue bruses. The ACE isn't really touching him today so he's pretty happy-go-lucky back to his old self. He's currently just laying in front of the heater soaking up the heat.

We started doing some basic bending of his knee today. You can tell it hurts him but he's a great sport and doesn't even try to pull away. It's amazing, I know that if I just had knee surgery I wouldn't want to be doing squat nor would I want someone messing with it. He doesn't even lead on that it hurts him at all and lets me to whatever I wish to his leg. This week is the hardest as the vet said. The vet expects that I'll end up having to bring him back because of Nubs doing something stupid. I'm going to make sure I don't


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> He gets them out on Dec 28th.
> 
> He's doing well today, the bruising is starting to become apparent on his knee now. It's starting to get some nasty black and blue bruses. The ACE isn't really touching him today so he's pretty happy-go-lucky back to his old self. He's currently just laying in front of the heater soaking up the heat.
> 
> We started doing some basic bending of his knee today. You can tell it hurts him but he's a great sport and doesn't even try to pull away. It's amazing, I know that if I just had knee surgery I wouldn't want to be doing squat nor would I want someone messing with it. He doesn't even lead on that it hurts him at all and lets me to whatever I wish to his leg. This week is the hardest as the vet said. The vet expects that I'll end up having to bring him back because of Nubs doing something stupid. I'm going to make sure I don't


Once he's fully healed will his knee be back to 100% & able to go back to wp? Glad he's doing better


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Soooo glad to hear he is doing so well!!! That is just great news!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Once he's fully healed will his knee be back to 100% & able to go back to wp? Glad he's doing better


This is up in the air. The Vet said that Nubs will be able to go back to doing Agility and other highly active sports, but he told me WP is out of the question. He says it's because it's too high stress on his back legs, but in the research I've done and, Agility is MUCH harder on a dog's knees then WP in. So it's up in the air. I'll be doing some therapy with Nubs once he's healed and I'm hoping that vet will know more about sport related injuries then my current vet.

I mean right now the #1 UKC APBT in All Stars has had both of his CCL's repaired with the same surgery that Nubs had, and at a much older age then Nubs is and he's STILL rocking it out. So I personally can not see why Nubs can't go back to WPing but I'm not saying yes or no at this time.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> This is up in the air. The Vet said that Nubs will be able to go back to doing Agility and other highly active sports, but he told me WP is out of the question. He says it's because it's too high stress on his back legs, but in the research I've done and, Agility is MUCH harder on a dog's knees then WP in. So it's up in the air. I'll be doing some therapy with Nubs once he's healed and I'm hoping that vet will know more about sport related injuries then my current vet.
> 
> I mean right now the #1 UKC APBT in All Stars has had both of his CCL's repaired with the same surgery that Nubs had, and at a much older age then Nubs is and he's STILL rocking it out. So I personally can not see why Nubs can't go back to WPing but I'm not saying yes or no at this time.


Ah. That stinks 

I can see why wp would be tougher though vs. agility. In agility it seems they'd be working against their own resistance vs. weight pull where they're working against their own plus added resistance.

Just hope he gets well & back to doing what he loves


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

And if anyone is interested here is Nubs's blog

A Day in the Life of Nubs

I am updating this pretty much daily. So if your interested in keeping up with his news, check it out.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DarkMoon said:


> I mean right now the #1 UKC APBT in All Stars has had both of his CCL's repaired with the same surgery that Nubs had, and at a much older age then Nubs is and he's STILL rocking it out. So I personally can not see why Nubs can't go back to WPing but I'm not saying yes or no at this time.


Its very sad to see that even knowing the pain the dog went thru this dog had to have the surgery TWICE and is back on the track asking to get hurt again.

I would stick to some lighter sports and hopefully he doesn't get injured again like the above dog.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its very sad to see that even knowing the pain the dog went thru this dog had to have the surgery TWICE and is back on the track asking to get hurt again.
> 
> I would stick to some lighter sports and hopefully he doesn't get injured again like the above dog.


I'm sorry but This dog never tore his CCL's while on the track. He tore both of them out in his own back yard running around. Nubs tore his while doing a lure course. Had I stuck to only weight pulling he wouldn't have tore it that day (he would have tore it the rest of the way at home running around). Weight pulling is known for strengthening the dogs knee's and CCL's tear for the most part when a dog does a quick turn while running. I know many dogs who have tore their CCL's while doing agility, but I still haven't heard of one tearing it on the track.

Also once one CCL goes you have a 60-80% chance of the second one going with in a year. I already have a deep feeling I'll be doing his other one in under a year. Tearing the second one had very little to do with the sports you do, more so with the way the dogs baby themselves. I'm hoping to avoid tearing the second one with doing physical therapy with Nubs, but I know that the chances of him tearing that other knee is very very high.

I've done a LOT of research into what's the right thing to do and what not to do. This isn't something I'm taking lightly. There's a great chance Nubs will never return to WP but there's also just as big of a chance that he may. My Vet had never heard of the sport until I talked to him about it. He fully believes Nubs will be able to agility no problem when all is said and done. He just doesn't know enough about WPing to say ya so he says nay. This is why I'm also going to be looking into a sport's vet for his physical therapy and seeing what they have to say about the whole thing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Exactly. If the dogs are injured in that way so easily I couldn't see pushing them further.

I am not saying you can't do whatever you want with him, I just personally don't see putting a dog that has been injured that way back to work.

My comment was toward the owner of the dog whos CCL's have both been torn yet they continue to work the dog. I just think it is asking for further injury.

This is just my opinion of what was done with a dog, it isn't at you and want what you are possibly going to do with yours.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cindy, I'm glad you're doing extensive research in this and making sure you do what's best for Nubs, instead of putting your own desires first. I'm also very happy that Nubs is recovering so well and being such a good sport. I'll be checking out his blog tomorrow, as it's way passed my bed time now lol.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Haven't been on here but it looks like I'm late. I am glad nubs is OK and it is great to see what the community has done


----------

